# Active directory make program to autostart on all users



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey all
I am working for a company that has more then 300 users. And i have tested a software Outlook AutoConfig which works very well and i wanted to create a rule in my Active directory so that every user when they login the first time the Active directory will automaticly open this file and so that everyone will have to setup this software and they outlook 2007 will be autoconfigured with a fast way so i dont have to do it on all computers.
Can anyone teach me how to do this with my Server 2003 active directory?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are ways to configure Outlook via a GPO using Administrative Templates. No need for a third party app.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Could you explain me how to do that?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Which version of Outlook and what server version? Have you never used Group Policy before? Do you have OU's set up for different user and computer types?


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Well im using Windows server 2003 enterprise edition. Oulook should be 2007. Ive never setup a group policy sorry im a newbie but if you could help me i can catch things and am able to understand fast how to do things


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You will need to download the Office 2007 Admin templates from MS to the My Documents folder on the server. Create a folder to extract the templates to.
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=22666

Set up a test user in Active Directory Users & Computers, Create an OU called Test. Move that user account into that OU. Go to Start Run and enter gpmc.msc and enter. Click the plus next to domain and the plus next to your domain and namvigate down to the test OU you created. Right click the OU and select Create and Link a GPO here. Name it whatever you like. Right click on the new GPO and select Edit. Go down to the suer object and expand it until you see administrative templates. Right click and select Add/Remove templates. Click Add and navigate to the folder you extracted and look in the ADM/en-us folder. There should be an Outlook template in there(outlk12.adm), select it and click open. You should now have access to modify Outlook attributes that will be applied to that user account when they log onto a computer and use Outlook. Experiment with different settings until you find what you need to do. This can also be done for other Office programs as well for things you want to control.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Rockn. Thanks so much for helping me in this kind of easy way. 
I have done the steps downloaded the admin templates and created the test user, moved to the ou but when i do start run gpmc.msc it says "Windows cannot find the file gpmc.msc, make sure you typed it correctl" so i stopped on this point can it happen that you typed it wrong ? gpmc.msc


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You may need to install the GPMC snap in. Go to start > run and enter mmc. Go to add snap in and see if the group policy management console is listed. If not you will need to install it manually.

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=21895

Once it is installed I generally create a new MMC and add both AD Users and computers and GP Management snap ins to the new custom MMC. You can add all of your regularly used tools in there like DNS and DHCP as well.


----------



## yura2201 (Jun 14, 2008)

i see two ways of solving without using gpo, third party apps, etc:
- after creating AD's profile run Exchange Management Console'07: Microsoft Exchange-Recipient Configuration-Mailbox - create mailbox. Now user can run Outlook on his PC with two clicks "Next" button in autoconfiguration wizard, which should start when user started the Outlook first time.
- it's more easy and automated use _New-Mailbox _from Exchange'07 environment, here is description with example: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa997663(EXCHG.80).aspx
create your script and use it whenever you need


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Umm...a new mailbox is created with each new user account unless you specify otherwise. I do not thing that is the automation the poster is trying to accomplish. I tcan be done even more easily if you use network profiles and there is no intervention needed at all the first time Outlook is run.


----------

